# Hedgehog Nail polish? Why not.



## notmyrobot (Jul 16, 2012)

haha! I guess you could call me hedgie crazy lately , but im super excited!

The time you hear your hedgehogs litter has been born - to take home time, is the longest wait EVER! lol & In my introduction post i had my mind set on a boy hedgehog.. but seeing pictures of the babies, a girl jumped out at me!  nothin wrong with a change of plans haha.

I do my nails differently all the time and .. this is what i ended up with for this week haha. 
<3

Also, I have no idea if i have uploaded this picture correctly. >.<


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

That is adorable! And I completely sympathize with how painfully long the wait is. Back when I was first waiting for Inky, I thought I was going to grow old and die before he was old enough to come home.


----------



## Ela (May 16, 2012)

Hey that's really cute! Did that take you a while to do? I wish I was that talented with my nails. =)


----------



## notmyrobot (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks!  it Was pretty easy actually took about 2 min to do each guy  I have these little nail polish pen things that make small details easier  

:lol: LizardGirl, that's exactly how I feel haha. Maybe if I try not thinking about it the time will pass faster Baha. Doubt it. ;p


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

They are super cute and I am totally stealing the idea! Right now my nails are actually pink, fuzzy tennis balls! I will have to upload a pic. I used flocking powder to make them feel like the fuzzy stickers you see around easter!!! I love doing different/interesting/slightly weird manis all the time!!!!!! :shock: :? :roll:


----------



## Tym4myself (Jul 17, 2012)

Your nails are FAB! Great idea!


----------



## JaimieG (Oct 2, 2011)

That is so unbelievably cute! I can't wear nail polish on my hands due to my line of work but I'm sooooo doing that on my toes!!!


----------



## notmyrobot (Jul 16, 2012)

Haha! Hedgie nail designs everywhere!!  I love doing random things to my nails too Sweetergrrrrl (I couldn't remember how many r's are in that lol) 

Thanks for the compliments everyone ;p now at least I don't feel like a total dork !


----------



## Kelsey the hedgehog (Jun 15, 2012)

so cute! honestly reading the title of this post i thought you meant why not put nail polish on hedgehogs! :lol: this is much better :roll:


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

Kelsey the hedgehog said:


> so cute! honestly reading the title of this post i thought you meant why not put nail polish on hedgehogs! :lol: this is much better :roll:


 I thought the same thing :lol: I was already to say it's not safe for hedgies blah, blah, blah. After the picture I so lol'd! Super cute Imma have to buy some nail polish pens whenever I get paid


----------



## notmyrobot (Jul 16, 2012)

bmaditz said:


> Kelsey the hedgehog said:
> 
> 
> > so cute! honestly reading the title of this post i thought you meant why not put nail polish on hedgehogs! :lol: this is much better :roll:
> ...


Haha! I was waiting for someone to say that ;p I was trying
To think of a title for the post without making it sound like I was painting a hedgehog haha.

The pens aren't too expensive. Before I had the pens I would just dip a toothpick into the nail polish and draw the design on that way. Takes longer of course haha but I was determined! ;p


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm like you I change my nail polish all the time  but I might not if I can make a decent hedgehog on my thumbs  Just what my mom will love another thing to do with hedgehogs. I sware every time I start a sentence with "On hedgehogcentral" or "Briar was" or "Hedgehog" she just stops listening


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Well...Fuzz buckets. It turns out I need a memory card in my phone in order to download the pics from it to my computer...  I tried my hand at your idea today using my nail art brushes.. My left hand came out looking great. My right? Not so much. I took it off after I snapped some pics. Meh. I'll have to shell out the dough for the memory chip. LAME-O.


----------

